# Do you ofen use Angle-izer Template Tool ?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought one long ago and never used it again.
I find my Bevel gauge and Starrett 505P-7 far more useful.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I also have a similar one [cheap plastic imitation] hanging up in my shop somewhere. I've only used it a few times. Like Joe I find my bevel gauge [or whatever it's called] a lot more useful.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-...tal-T-Bevel-828/203219291?keyword=bevel+gauge


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Mine isn't digital but basically the same thing.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Another great fathers day gift


----------



## BLENDX (Jul 19, 2017)

BLENDX said:


> Angle-izer Template Tool .... I dont know why but it's hot selling on amazon ,ebay, etc. After search on google.com, i probably know it's usage;
> 
> However, i am curious about how to use it correctly? appreciated about your answer, thanks!


----------



## BLENDX (Jul 19, 2017)

joecaption said:


> I bought one long ago and never used it again.
> I find my Bevel gauge and Starrett 505P-7 far more useful.


Did you remember what you bought it for ?i'd like to have one as a gift; but i am nut sure if this ruler can help with some work;
thanks!:glasses:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

They are useful for figuring/transferring angles to the board you are fixing to cut. IMO one like Joe posted a link to in post #4 works better.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

BLENDX said:


> Did you remember what you bought it for ?i'd like to have one as a gift; but i am nut sure if this ruler can help with some work;
> thanks!:glasses:


That thing looks freakish and clumsy. When they first listed them on Amazon a while back the guy was offering them for $3 or something but I'd never use that thing. I have a million other tools I use to find angles, pitches and grades.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have done a variety of projects over a lot of years, and the only thing that comes to mind where something like that angle-izer might have an edge would be transferring a pattern, say yard figurines or something along that line with a lot of unique arcs and angles, but, even then, I've done a handful that people asked me to do and got by just fine with more traditional tools. Otherwise, I think that the Starrett 505 that Joe mentioned is something you would find a lot more uses for. After seeing them on jobsites and hearing Joe and other here refer to them I bought my first one several years ago, since added a second one, and there are some weeks when one or the other spends more time out of the box than in it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm with JOE.....

That angleizer looks more confusing than usefull.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know whether to call this thread spam,data gathering, or buzz generating.

The Op is not a DIYer.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f38/hello-shenzhen-china-524745/

I wonder if she works for the company that makes that POS.


----------



## BLENDX (Jul 19, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> I don't know whether to call this thread spam,data gathering, or buzz generating.
> 
> The Op is not a DIYer.
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f38/hello-shenzhen-china-524745/
> ...


Sorry, no ad for any company; Just my hobby to learn about this tool; knowledge and experience values much here, thanks for everyone's respond!


----------



## BLENDX (Jul 19, 2017)

DexterII said:


> I have done a variety of projects over a lot of years, and the only thing that comes to mind where something like that angle-izer might have an edge would be transferring a pattern, say yard figurines or something along that line with a lot of unique arcs and angles, but, even then, I've done a handful that people asked me to do and got by just fine with more traditional tools. Otherwise, I think that the Starrett 505 that Joe mentioned is something you would find a lot more uses for. After seeing them on jobsites and hearing Joe and other here refer to them I bought my first one several years ago, since added a second one, and there are some weeks when one or the other spends more time out of the box than in it.



THANKS! Before your mention of Starrett 505P-7,I seldom notice such Protractor,due to it's not hot selling on amazon.com; a Good tool may do help us with the problem in the job, i'll try it later and update my opinion;


----------

